# TSW Thruxton wheels



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

I know a number of you guys have the Thruxton wheels with 18 x 8s in the front and 18 x 9.5 in the rear. Do have any of you have 18 x8 all the way around? I like the wheel but I don't want to roll the fender. Wanted to make sure those fit without rolling the fenders before I buy. Pics would also be appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## PHiL2 (Dec 6, 2004)

These are 19's, but you get the idea.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

eyecell007 said:


> I know a number of you guys have the Thruxton wheels with 18 x 8s in the front and 18 x 9.5 in the rear. Do have any of you have 18 x8 all the way around? I like the wheel but I don't want to roll the fender. Wanted to make sure those fit without rolling the fenders before I buy. Pics would also be appreciated. Thanks guys.


Sorry. I have the 19's too. If I get bored this weekend I can mount one of the front wheels (19" x 8", 40mm) on the rear to see how it fits :cheers .


----------



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks for the pics, those look sharp. what is the width of the wheel you have and did you have to flare the fenders?


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Phil2 love the spoiler. Is that the RK sport? looks way better than stock.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

eyecell007 said:


> I know a number of you guys have the Thruxton wheels with 18 x 8s in the front and 18 x 9.5 in the rear. Do have any of you have 18 x8 all the way around? I like the wheel but I don't want to roll the fender. Wanted to make sure those fit without rolling the fenders before I buy. Pics would also be appreciated. Thanks guys.


Got a combo quote of $1,480 installed for 4 - 18x8 Thruxtons and 4 - 245/40 ZR Hankook Ventus Sport K104 tires. What did you guys/girls pay for your Thruxtons?


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

I paid $207 a piece.


----------



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

Phil - what tires are running? How do you like them?


----------



## BOTLFED98 (Feb 13, 2006)

Phil, what tires are you running and where did you get that spoiler? i love it!


----------



## tap goat (Jun 15, 2006)

This question is for Phil or 6QTS110Z, do you have any rubbing problems with the 19s? Just wondering for when I decide to get new rims.


----------



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

How long did you guys wait for your wheels??? The place I ordered them from is out and says that they are on back order. Already been four weeks and still waiting. Just curious...


----------

